# This is just ridiculous. Charge customer 14 but give the driver 2 🤬



## meast703 (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if only the agreement was we get a percent of the total. If only......


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

You agreed to deliver for $2.19.


----------



## meast703 (Mar 3, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You agreed to deliver for $2.19.
> View attachment 640286


Trip estimate with tip was 10.19, ended up with 22.79.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, doesn't Uber's cut also go to pay the restaurant for the food?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

meast703 said:


> Trip estimate with tip was 10.19, ended up with 22.79.


So what are you complaining about?


----------



## meast703 (Mar 3, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> So what are you complaining about?


Can't expect to get tipped extra and you know what I am complaining about, Uber making more than the driver on a delivery is just messed up.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

meast703 said:


> Can't expect to get tipped extra and you know what I am complaining about, Uber making more than the driver on a delivery is just messed up.


I only care about the bottom line. If the offer is too low I decline it. If the pay is acceptable I don’t get hung up on where the money is coming from.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Well, doesn't Uber's cut also go to pay the restaurant for the food?


No. Uber's "cut" of the delivery fees goes into Uber's bank account and stays there. Uber charges the customers for the food and uses that money to pay the restaurants.

Uber charges the customers two different fees and charges the restaurants a whopping 30% commission on the food total.

As a result, the "go-between" Uber often makes more on the delivery than the drivers AND the restaurants.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

meast703 said:


> Can't expect to get tipped extra and you know what I am complaining about, Uber making more than the driver on a delivery is just messed up.


In other words you hate leaving money on the table, which is what every driver does when these companies grab outsized cuts on rides and deliveries.

If the food cost was $40 or higher Uber made more than $22.79 on that delivery.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I only care about the bottom line.


You say you only care about the bottom line yet you try to defend Uber grabbing hefty cuts of the revenue, which of course lowers the driver's "bottom line".


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

meast703 said:


> View attachment 640229


What do you estimate the food cost? Uber's charges the restaurants a whopping 30% of the food cost.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Well, doesn't Uber's cut also go to pay the restaurant for the food?


No, that's separate. Uber takes an additional cut from the restaurant from the price of each menu item ordered. So, if a burger meal costs $10.00, Uber retains $2 - $3 and pays the restaurant $7 - $8.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

meast703 said:


> Uber making more than the driver on a delivery is just messed up.


The issue here is that the vulnerable are not protected from exploitative labour practices, such as having people do deliveries for them for 2 bucks. But that's a whole different argument.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Twobucca strikes again.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Don’t forget, you earned three points on the deal as well.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes you hear is people are accepting $2 orders with the anticipation of a tip on the back end from the customer. If anybody ever learns anything in this business you cannot rely on tips to pay your bills. No if ands buts or what about about it.


----------



## LoudAmerican (12 mo ago)

In the defense of Uber...
They do pay extra for peak hours.

That money has to come from somewhere.

Don't get me wrong but it is aggravating all the same!

Auto repairs and fuel just don't allow us to make a lot of money.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> ou try to defend Uber grabbing hefty cuts of the revenue, which of course lowers the driver's "bottom line".


but does it violate the agreement with the driver on what the agreement says they will be paid?

Always interesting to notice when there are screams of RS cut, there isn't a word said about they weren't paid the exact amount they agreed to.

Seems to me only the pax should be complaining since they pay 100% (most times) of the bill. Huh.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Don't you just hate these self satisfied, self important, smug bozo know it alls who are always shitposting from their high horses?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> but does it violate the agreement with the driver on what the agreement says they will be paid?
> 
> Always interesting to notice when there are screams of RS cut, there isn't a word said about they weren't paid the exact amount they agreed to.
> 
> Seems to me only the pax should be complaining since they pay 100% (most times) of the bill. Huh.


Countless workers over the years have signed contracts, many of which they negotiated, and still they demanded better pay and working conditions when they felt it was necessary. The overwhelming majority of society supported their right to do so. Some workers including professional athletes, entertainers, and many others demanded to renegotiate their contracts and that too is an accepted practice in the business world.

Contrast the above with gig workers, most of whom are poor immigrants, many are English-challenged whose apps present them with ultimatums disguised as "contracts" telling them they have to "agree" to terms they don't understand and of which they had zero input or else they'll be terminated. And in the minds of Uber bootlickers, these gig workers should either keep their mouths shut or quit.

Some of the worst Scrooges aren't the people at the top at Uber, it's the wannabees who'd probably make Dara look like a softie in comparison if they were ever put in charge. Some of those wannabees are members of blogs like this and social media.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yes you hear is people are accepting $2 orders with the anticipation of a tip on the back end from the customer. If anybody ever learns anything in this business you cannot rely on tips to pay your bills. No if ands buts or what about about it.


Uber "eats" (pun intended) many $2 orders because they can't get drivers to accept them. The food cost for most of those orders is under $20, so Uber's unlikely to offer much in the way of a pay bump to get them accepted.

My guess is that Uber has some sort of food cost threshold at which they'll keep bumping up the payout until it gets accepted. I'm sure Uber's gonna do everything they can to make sure a $70 no-tip/bad-tip food order gets accepted, even if it means a major increase in the payout offer.

On the other hand, Uber's unlikely to do a pay bump on a $12 Subway order.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yes you hear is people are accepting $2 orders with the anticipation of a tip on the back end from the customer. If anybody ever learns anything in this business you cannot rely on tips to pay your bills. No if ands buts or what about about it.


In some area tips are actually decent and people make 20+ hour. It's risky but with out the tips they make min wage or less.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

Accepting a $2 dollar offer is foolish.


----------

